# A Bit Less Colour To The 3133S...



## Kutusov

So after fitting the Okeah with this...










...and the Strela with this one...










...I find myself wearing them less and less. They look very nice on forum pics and all that but on the flesh, at least to me, they feel like cheap sports watches. Especially the Okeah, it's too blue for my taste!

I find it especially hard to choose a proper strap for the Okeah because the natural tendency is going with a blue one. So this time I went with a more conventional approach and a safer bet: black rally style... it's different enough and always suits a chrono IMHO.


----------



## Kutusov

And the Strela is off to a brown Juchten leather strap, the first one I have on the Strela with it's proper lug size (19mm).




























Apparently, Juchten leather is "leather that has been tanned with natural oils in much the same way as the Russian military boots were." So I expect it to gain a more interesting patina with its contact to air and sun.


----------



## Draygo

They both look good. They looked good before, but they definitely look good after!

I think the Okeah works great with the black rallye (I know what you mean about 'too blue'. Best I can find is a grey-blue.)

Anyway, good choices both.


----------



## Kutusov

Crappy wrist shots of the Strela but it's been a maddening day to take a decent picture... the Sun comes up and goes away 10 times in a minute! You set the camera one way and it's all wrong 10 seconds later when you are going to snap a picture...


----------



## Mutley

The rally looks good but I personally I think it looks better on the blue strap.

The Strela looks much better on the tan


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Well, I`m going to have to disagree with you `K` I think blue straps suit the Okeah perfectly unk:

That rally strap does absolutely nothing for me & that`s not just because it`s leather :yucky:

Blue is cool man B)

*
ÐŸÐ¾Ð»Ð¹Ð¾Ñ‚ ÐžÐšÐ•ÐÐ `ÐšÐ¾Ð¼Ð°Ð½Ð´Ð¸Ñ€ÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ Ð'ÐœÐ¤` (Poljot Ocean `Komanderskie VMF`) cal.3133 23 Jewels.*


----------



## Kutusov

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Well, I`m going to have to disagree with you `K` I think blue straps suit the Okeah perfectly unk:


You haven't read my post carefully... I agree with you, blue straps suit the Okeah almost by nature... problem is, blue straps don't suit me 

BTW, nice to see you back! :cheers: (that's non-alcoholic beer







)


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Kutusov said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I`m going to have to disagree with you `K` I think blue straps suit the Okeah perfectly unk:
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't read my post carefully... I agree with you, blue straps suit the Okeah almost by nature... problem is, blue straps don't suit me
Click to expand...

It`s probably due to the fact I`m so fecking knackerd these days sorting out the house :boredom:



> BTW, nice to see you back! :cheers: (that's non-alcoholic beer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Thanks,I`m not back full time yet there`s still too much to do but at least now I`m back on line I can pop in occasionally :wink2:


----------



## bsa

Strella looks top self on the strap but keep trying with the okeah that rally is not right.


----------



## Kutusov

bsa said:


> keep trying with the okeah that rally is not right.


...I take it you don't like it then?


----------



## martinzx

Love the tan on the Strella a great improvement IMHO well done 

The rally are great straps & look great, but does not quite work with the Okeah i think, it is just so blue, I think you need a blue strap 

I have a 'Banda' navy blue leather PM me if you want to swap for the rally

Cheers Martin


----------



## AlexC1981

I've still got my Strela on an 18mm strap. So annoying, I find a strap I really like on it, but can't get it in 19mm!

I think that as the Okeah is such an eye-catching watch you should go for a simple black leather strap with a bit of light stitching and light grain.

I keep my Accutron on a strap like that, which is also square and blue.


----------



## Neil2094

The Strela looked a bit washed out on the original strap, however the brown leather gives the watch a little more pop. Nice choice.


----------



## Kutusov

martinzx said:


> I have a 'Banda' navy blue leather PM me if you want to swap for the rally


Cheers Martin! Thanks for the offer but I'll keep it black. The Okeah was already on a dark blue strap, very much in the style of the Volmax's big Okeah reissue. It was still very blue for me 












AlexC1981 said:


> I've still got my Strela on an 18mm strap. So annoying, I find a strap I really like on it, but can't get it in 19mm!


Not many options on odd lug sized straps and they seem to be more expensive than similar 20mm straps from the same brand. Probably because they don't sell so many...


----------



## dtc2

Kutusov said:


> And the Strela is off to a brown Juchten leather strap, the first one I have on the Strela with it's proper lug size (19mm).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, Juchten leather is "leather that has been tanned with natural oils in much the same way as the Russian military boots were." So I expect it to gain a more interesting patina with its contact to air and sun.


I have just put my poljot ruslan on a brown liberty hirsch for a very similar look to the one you have created here. I think brown leather suits these watches well.

I have the grey faced strumanskie I need to find a suitable strap for as the one it came on is very poor.

I was thinking grey nylon or grey nato may be ideal for that.


----------



## Kutusov

dtc2 said:


> I have the grey faced strumanskie I need to find a suitable strap for as the one it came on is very poor.
> 
> I was thinking grey nylon or grey nato may be ideal for that.


NOOOOOOOOOooooooo!!!!! Not a NATO!!! :bangin: 

I still have my grey Sturmanskie in one of these:



















I'll PM you where to get these if you like.

The Rios strap on the Strela is very different from the Hirsh Liberty. The Liberty is a matt, thick leather strap, the Rios is a glossy, oiled finished thing and it's padded:










They feel very different but they're both excellent straps!


----------



## Draygo

AlexC1981 said:


> I've still got my Strela on an 18mm strap. So annoying, I find a strap I really like on it, but can't get it in 19mm!


Alex, I've always bought 20mm and squeezed them on - seems to work fine...


----------



## Draygo

dtc2 said:


> I have just put my poljot ruslan on a brown liberty hirsch for a very similar look to the one you have created here. I think brown leather suits these watches well.
> 
> I have the grey faced strumanskie I need to find a suitable strap for as the one it came on is very poor.
> 
> I was thinking grey nylon or grey nato may be ideal for that.


You're right about grey nylon (or n***), just don't tell Kutusov.









I can also really recommend a DiModell 'Jumbo'. Nice and thick at the lugs, thinner at the buckle. Nice soft leather, small stitching.


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> I can also really recommend a DiModell 'Jumbo'. Nice and thick at the lugs, thinner at the buckle. Nice soft leather, small stitching.


Beware of one thing though... the Jumbo will work fine on the older cases but it won't work on the reissued ones. On the last, there is a sort of cover or protuberance on the lugs, just above the springbar holes, so a 5mm thick strap like the Jumbo won't fit no matter how many times you jump on it!

...and yeah, don't tell me about NATO straps on this puppies... 

(and just to make it clear, I received today a NATO strap from Roy, so nothing against them... just when you put one on a Russian watch  )


----------



## Draygo

Kutusov said:


> Beware of one thing though... the Jumbo will work fine on the older cases but it won't work on the reissued ones. On the last, there is a sort of cover or protuberance on the lugs, just above the springbar holes, so a 5mm thick strap like the Jumbo won't fit no matter how many times you jump on it!


You couldn't give me a close-up shot of that feature could you, R? Not urgent... Just for future reference when I cave in and buy a reissued Okeah!

Edit: better quoting!


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> You couldn't give me a close-up shot of that feature could you, R? Not urgent... Just for future reference when I cave in and buy a reissued Okeah!
> 
> Edit: better quoting!


I wanted to but it will have to wait a week or so... I'm waiting for a couple of macro lens that haven't arrived yet and I doubt I'm able to get any decent picture of that particular detail just now.

I won't forget it though... after all you are now in charge of reminding me


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> You couldn't give me a close-up shot of that feature could you, R? Not urgent... Just for future reference when I cave in and buy a reissued Okeah!


Lens are here but I obviously need to learn to work with them... Here's a couple of rushed ones but I think you can see what I mean...


----------



## CoreyG

I have an old watch, i believe it is Russian. Having a hard time uploading images on this page. How can i get it looked at so i can be sure of what i have?

Thanks for any help

Corey


----------



## Kutusov

CoreyG said:


> I have an old watch, i believe it is Russian. Having a hard time uploading images on this page. How can i get it looked at so i can be sure of what i have?
> 
> Thanks for any help
> 
> Corey


Hi Corey, here's a tutorial on how to post pictures on this forum http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637

It would be better if you would start a new topic asking for identification help to your watch. It would get more views and so there would be a higher chance of someone being able to help you. This one is an old thread and I don't know how many people have subscribed to it and have been following it. Anyway, I'm sure we all want to help.

BTW, welcome to


----------



## Kutusov

Kutusov said:


>


...and I'm done with the grey one too... ordered something a little different, let's see how it works...


----------



## danboy

dtc2 said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Strela is off to a brown Juchten leather strap, the first one I have on the Strela with it's proper lug size (19mm).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, Juchten leather is "leather that has been tanned with natural oils in much the same way as the Russian military boots were." So I expect it to gain a more interesting patina with its contact to air and sun.
> 
> 
> 
> I have just put my poljot ruslan on a brown liberty hirsch for a very similar look to the one you have created here. I think brown leather suits these watches well.
> 
> I have the grey faced strumanskie I need to find a suitable strap for as the one it came on is very poor.
> 
> I was thinking grey nylon or grey nato may be ideal for that.
Click to expand...

great looking watches,im new to this and they all look A1


----------



## danboy

dtc2 said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Strela is off to a brown Juchten leather strap, the first one I have on the Strela with it's proper lug size (19mm).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, Juchten leather is "leather that has been tanned with natural oils in much the same way as the Russian military boots were." So I expect it to gain a more interesting patina with its contact to air and sun.
> 
> 
> 
> I have just put my poljot ruslan on a brown liberty hirsch for a very similar look to the one you have created here. I think brown leather suits these watches well.
> 
> I have the grey faced strumanskie I need to find a suitable strap for as the one it came on is very poor.
> 
> I was thinking grey nylon or grey nato may be ideal for that.
Click to expand...

cracking watches


----------



## Kutusov

Well, the last strap is here. I've got very bad lighting conditions today so this is the best I could do:





































I like the colour combination and that white stitching at the sprigbar loops sorted out my problem with the white ring around the dial. I'm not too sure about the keepers though, they might be a bit too beefier for this watch.... they do give it a hand-made kind of look, which is cool in a (sort of) military watch... maybe something that takes getting used to.


----------



## louiswu

That sure is a nice looking strap - although if i'm honest i'm not 100% sure of how well it suits the watch

That's probably just me being terribly old fashioned though. I'm not very adventurous when it comes to trying freaky strap\dial colour combinations.

See - perfect example of how old fashioned my tastes are ... i think brown & grey is a freaky colour combo









The brown would look much better on my champagne-dial 3133 methinks ..hehe 

Bravo for attempting it though.

Nick


----------



## Kutusov

I always though it would be a strange combination until I've seen a few of these with brown leather straps on the net. I've tried blacks and greys with this one but they all somehow overpower the dial or bring it down a notch. I've being wearing this one since yesterday and I think it really works well. It brings a lot more life to the dial.

My problem with it is still the keepers. They would work better with a taller, bigger watch...


----------



## martinzx

Great strap indeed, but not too sure if it works,

I would try a bracelet

Cheers Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## louiswu

Are one\both of the keepers stitched to the strap?

Part of me wants to suggest making 2 keepers from 1 of the existing ones, effectively making them half-size ..

..but the other part of me reckons that's a completely naff idea. Maybe easier to find seperate keepers in a close-matching colour. Or just don't look at the inside of your wrist 

Is it an 18mm strap? The view from directly above makes the strap seem pinched in where it meets the lugs, but i guess that's that lug 'feature' you pointed out.


----------



## Kutusov

martinzx said:


> Great strap indeed, but not too sure if it works,
> 
> I would try a bracelet


Oh, it's going to work alright! I'm not a huge fan of these watches on bracelets...



louiswu said:


> Are one\both of the keepers stitched to the strap?
> 
> Part of me wants to suggest making 2 keepers from 1 of the existing ones, effectively making them half-size ..
> 
> ..but the other part of me reckons that's a completely naff idea. Maybe easier to find seperate keepers in a close-matching colour. Or just don't look at the inside of your wrist
> 
> Is it an 18mm strap? The view from directly above makes the strap seem pinched in where it meets the lugs, but i guess that's that lug 'feature' you pointed out.


Both keeprs are loose but cutting them would ruin them... They are stitched on the middle.

The lugs are 20mm and so is the strap. It fits really well, I was a bit afraid it would be too thick.

After posting the pics I've also noticed how it seems to be pinched but it isn't. Its some sort of shadow. I had a strange, milky kind of light that day.

Anyway, I'm still wearing it today and I'm happy enough with it. The colour and texture brings a lot of life to the watch's head and I aleays felt this one was a bit boring. Even if I end up getting another strap, it's going to be something close to this one!


----------



## Kutusov

Actualy, now that you've sugested cutting the keepers, I'm thinking I can take one out. It's a short strap and I don't need both. I think that will do the trick!


----------



## dombox40

Sorry K that rally strap is not right for that watch IMHO it might have been better with smaller holes, much prefer the blue.


----------



## louiswu

Kutusov said:


> Actualy, now that you've sugested cutting the keepers, I'm thinking I can take one out. It's a short strap and I don't need both. I think that will do the trick!


Well, i'm glad that my dumb ideas sparked off a good idea. All's well that ends well :thumbsup:

btw.. is it a Meyhofer Messina? I just may have to get myself one of those for my Laco pilot.

lol.i saw the 'Meyhoffer Individual' on the pic and thought 'i wanna be an individual too'

but it turns out 'individual' is the name of the range.


----------



## Kutusov

louiswu said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actualy, now that you've sugested cutting the keepers, I'm thinking I can take one out. It's a short strap and I don't need both. I think that will do the trick!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, i'm glad that my dumb ideas sparked off a good idea. All's well that ends well :thumbsup:
> 
> btw.. is it a Meyhofer Messina? I just may have to get myself one of those for my Laco pilot.
> 
> lol.i saw the 'Meyhoffer Individual' on the pic and thought 'i wanna be an individual too'
> 
> but it turns out 'individual' is the name of the range.
Click to expand...

Yeap, it's a Messina. Don't get it for a Laco though! It's too thin for such a watch (it's about 3mm thick). If you don't like riveted straps, try an Hirsh Liberty or a DiModell Jumbo!


----------



## Kutusov

So after you made me think about getting one of keepers out, I went for it. With some effort it came right through the buckle... 

Ebay quality pics on the office, where I should have been working...




























...and me trying to dislocate my arm..


----------



## William_Wilson

Kutusov said:


> So after you made me think about getting one of keepers out, I went for it. With some effort it came right through the buckle...


Ummm...you could remove the strap from the watch and let the keeper fall off the other end. 

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

William_Wilson said:


> Ummm...you could remove the strap from the watch and let the keeper fall off the other end.


Sure I could, and I would have done it that way if I was at home. But I was at the office with no tools and it seemed a lot more interesting, urgent and important to try that out than to read the stuff I had to read. 

(you know when you have to do something really, really boring and suddenly even a paper clip is a fascinating thing :fool: )


----------



## louiswu

Yep - that's looking a lot better now Sir.

The colour combination is starting to grow on me too. :shocking:


----------



## louiswu

dombox40 said:


> Sorry K that rally strap is not right for that watch IMHO it might have been better with smaller holes, much prefer the blue.


This comment has been niggling away at me for months.	I have a Sturmanskie on a timefactors rally strap (as it came from our own MartinZX) and i love it....










I liked the strap so much i got a 20mm version of it for one of my Seiko 6138-3002s ...but it really didn't suit it.

So - i've had a strap hanging around wachless for ages. Can't have that now, can we ?

Then, to solve all my problems, JoT went and put his Okeah in the SC (sales post here for those that blinked and missed it)

Cheers JoT :thumbup: :notworthy:

It came on a nice dark blue padded strap, but it was a little to new. No 'play' in the strap which made the watch sit weird on my wrist.

So out came the TF Rally ......










.... and i'm really pleased.

Here it is with its older cousin.










What does the team think ?

cheers,

Nick


----------



## Kutusov

I like it!!! I have a pretty bad history with my Okeah, which is now sold anyway... Still, I say a Rally strap looks good with it and it will probably look even better with a light brown one. Take a look at this Hamilton Pan-Europ...



















I think it's the right colour for a very blue watch! Shame I found it too late!


----------



## Draygo

louiswu said:


> What does the team think ?


Well, I really like 

That Okeah's a beauty (I was sorely tempted!) and IMHO really shows the benefit of the 20mm lug width on the re-re-issue*.

*I think that's right


----------



## Kutusov

Not 20mm as I found out the hard way... It's more like 19,5 mm. No problem fitting a 20mm strap but you try a 20mm bracelet and you'll have to file the end pieces!


----------



## louiswu

looks ilke i linked the wrong sales post.... it was this one

Anyhoo... the actual lugs on this one seem to be more like 21mm (unless my 20mm strap has shrunk).

The 'hooded' part is smaller of course. Maybe that's the 19.5mm K was referring to? I have no idea what the intention was with the weird lug design, but the benefit is it's an absolute doddle to change straps without tools. There's enough gap between lug and strap to get a thumbnail in, but the hooded part conceals it from above.


----------



## louiswu

Kutusov said:


> I like it!!! I have a pretty bad history with my Okeah, which is now sold anyway... Still, I say a Rally strap looks good with it and it will probably look even better with a light brown one. Take a look at this Hamilton Pan-Europ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's the right colour for a very blue watch! Shame I found it too late!


It turns out the man over at TF does a brown version of the small-hole Rally. I may just have to obtain one to try out this crazy brownblue theory of yours.

Will let you know if it works.


----------



## Dazzer

louiswu said:


> Here it is with its older cousin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does the team think ?
> 
> cheers,
> 
> Nick


Looks great Nick.

I think a blue strap on the Okeah reissue is too much blue. It's definitely a lot bluer than the originals.

I have to confess to not being a great fan of the reissues but that said I love yours Nick. A black strap works really well.

Just going back in the thread a little Renato your Strela looks fantastic on the tan leather strap with white stitching. I don't think their could be a better combination for that watch.

Thanks for posting the photos chaps, they made me droll :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov

Dazzer said:


> Just going back in the thread a little Renato your Strela looks fantastic on the tan leather strap with white stitching. I don't think their could be a better combination for that watch.


Oh yeah, I think its best combo you can get! Also, Rios straps are absolutely amazing!! There's lots of love around towards Hirsh on all the forums but I think Rios makes better straps than them.



louiswu said:


> l I have no idea what the intention was with the weird lug design, but the benefit is it's an absolute doddle to change straps without tools. There's enough gap between lug and strap to get a thumbnail in, but the hooded part conceals it from above.


I though long and hard about this and I think it has to do with keeping close to the original case. The hooded part makes it look like a 18mm lug watch, just like the original one was. The problem is that heavily padded straps, or very thick ones are not an option with this watch. AFAIR, 3.5mm is as much as you can go. Oh, and you'll see that the light brown/blue it's not a crazy theory at all!! It goes along with the light colour feeling of the watch (all the metallic blue) by diluting it with another colour that doesn't overpowers it. The black tends to do that, although it's also a safe bet. I think the Okeah is a bit darker than the Hamilton, so it should have a slightly darker brown too.


----------



## Vaurien

louiswu said:


> What does the team think ?
> 
> cheers,
> 
> Nick


A beautiful pair!


----------



## louiswu

Many thanks for the kind comments about the Okeah.

Especially this one ....



Vaurien said:


> A beautiful pair!


I can honestly say no-one has ever said that to me before :icon18:

I just ordered a couple of brown TF rally straps for my pair. we'll see very soon whether Kutosov is a genius or madman.

Will keep you posted


----------



## Kutusov

louiswu said:


> we'll see very soon whether Kutosov is a genius or madman.


The answer is probably reached by replacing the "or" by an "and" :yes: :lol:

I'm not too sure about the kind of brown of the TF straps as I never had one. I think the right tone would be a dark honey brown. Hard to get and to guess from internet photos. I've ordered a few brown ones thinking they would be one colour but then getting a completely different thing. Black is black but the right kind of brown is very hard to shop around.


----------



## louiswu

Kutusov said:


> I'm not too sure about the kind of brown of the TF straps as I never had one. I think the right tone would be a dark honey brown. Hard to get and to guess from internet photos. I've ordered a few brown ones thinking they would be one colour but then getting a completely different thing. Black is black but the right kind of brown is very hard to shop around.


Totally agree about the shade variation problem with brown leather. Guess that's why those arty-designy types resort to terms like 'cracked wheat' and 'desert caravan'.

So... the straps arrived. At first i wasn't sure it was right for the Okeah, but i'm sticking with it and it's really starting to grow on me.....



















If i was an arty type i might say that the redness of the brown leather really compliments the red of the chrono hands.....

but i'm not so i'll just say i think i like it.

Good call Kutusov :cheers:


----------



## Kutusov

Oh yeah!! I wasn't expecting much from the sort of brown the TF strap has but seeing it now, I fully agree!! See? It toned down the blueness a notch without overpowering it and brings up the smaller red details!! I tell you, brown is the way to go with blue dials!!!

Congrats, it looks fabulous!!


----------



## Vaurien

louiswu said:


> Many thanks for the kind comments about the Okeah.
> 
> Especially this one ....
> 
> 
> 
> Vaurien said:
> 
> 
> 
> A beautiful pair!
> 
> 
> 
> I can honestly say no-one has ever said that to me before :icon18:
Click to expand...

 :stop:

What did I say? I cannot understand. Are you ironical? I wasn't...

I like the Okean, and the chrono too. Both great russian watches, I think.

However I prefer the black strap on the Okean


----------



## Kutusov

Vaurien said:


> :stop:
> 
> What did I say? I cannot understand.


 :lol: :lol: It's an English thing, works in Portuguese and Spanish too... what do men have in pairs besides arms, legs, hands, ears and eyes?









...and you said his pair was beautiful! You know how our filthy minds work


----------



## louiswu

Sorry Vaurien...did not intend to confuse. It's simply childish British humour.

I blame these guys.....


----------



## Vaurien

Oh, I understand, now!!!

(Something to remember: never use "nice" anymore with english men :taz


----------



## Kutusov

Vaurien said:


> Oh, I understand, now!!!


Foreign languages can be tricky!!

I had this brief thing with a Spanish girl many years ago and in a particular situation  she kept saying "Mira voy a caer" (basically, watch out, I'm going to fall down). In Portuguese that sounds pretty much like "watch out, I'm going to ooh: ". She was not very amused when I suddenly jump away so quickly that she ended up on the floor- Learned a lot of curse words in Spanish during the next 5 minutes.


----------



## fliegerchrono

I really like that grey textile strap the grey Sturmanskie is on Kutusov, but I am not able to send you a PM! Would you be so kind to tell me where yout got it please?



Kutusov said:


> dtc2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the grey faced strumanskie I need to find a suitable strap for as the one it came on is very poor. I was thinking grey nylon or grey nato may be ideal for that.
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOooooooo!!!!! Not a NATO!!! :bangin:  I still have my grey Sturmanskie in one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll PM you where to get these if you like. The Rios strap on the Strela is very different from the Hirsh Liberty. The Liberty is a matt, thick leather strap, the Rios is a glossy, oiled finished thing and it's padded:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They feel very different but they're both excellent straps!
Click to expand...


----------



## Kutusov

fliegerchrono said:


> I really like that grey textile strap the grey Sturmanskie is on Kutusov, but I am not able to send you a PM! Would you be so kind to tell me where yout got it please?


Hi, you can't PM until you have 50 posts but these straps are from Juri Levemberg at ebay. Search the store "sonnenflasche" or Juri Levemberg, I'm not sure under what name it comes up.


----------



## fliegerchrono

> I really like that grey textile strap the grey Sturmanskie is on Kutusov, but I am not able to send you a PM! Would you be so kind to tell me where yout got it please?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, you can&#39;t PM until you have 50 posts but these straps are from Juri Levemberg at ebay. Search the store "sonnenflasche" or Juri Levemberg, I&#39;m not sure under what name it comes up.
Click to expand...

Â

Thanx Kutusov, taht was quick! I presume it is the UHRENBAND Armband PU Textil + Leder 20 mm GRAU?

*

Â *


----------



## Kutusov

Yeap, that it!


----------

